# Earlybird, Or Is It?



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

image nicked from a sales site :ninja:

anyway, at 345 quid does this seem like a bargain? (or is this one the dodgy batch of NOS ones that popped up a few years ago?)

assume it'll need a service and a decent strap.

also i have seen "earlybirds" with a couple of different case sizes, also different bezel (18/6 not the 24/12 above) also different crowns.

is it actually true that these were worn by u.s. combat pilots in the 60's - not that i care one way or the other :tongue2:

i have some bills to pay over the next couple of months so not buying. that said i'd like to be better informed for next year when the hut can begin again...

2 grails shotdown in one week - roll on next year. :taz:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

No idea but those 24h dials are pretty hard to get used to... probably why the MIGs started by trashing the Sabres? :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

never had a problem with the 24 hour dial as long as 24 is on top and its easy enough to spot the minute markers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> No idea but those 24h dials are pretty hard to get used to... probably why the MIGs started by trashing the Sabres? :lol:


Depends on the job you are doing. If you use the 24 hour clock pretty much all the time it is quite useful.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

one for sale on the dark side.

i tried a trade but no joy.

tapped out until the new year so thats me out of the race.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

well, that didnt last too long


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

Who knows looks real enough


----------

